# Recall 30E3 TT RS



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello,

I am concerned by a recall 30E3 on my TT RS : update of the engine ECU.
The management of the exhaust flaps will be modified : no way to open them manually in comfort and auto modes...
The german forums are on fire about this recall.
Anybody else concerned ?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

is yours affected?
check your VIN here:





Feldmaßnahmen | Audi Deutschland


Hier können Sie prüfen, ob Ihr Fahrzeug von einer Feldmaßnahme (Rückruf, Servicemaßnahme) betroffen ist.




www.audi.de


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes, it is...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok. how is legislation situation in France, so strict as in Germany? I mean, if you don't take the car to Audi for ECU flash, what happens? did you already receive the letter from Audi France? a 2018 RS-friend of mine is inside the recall too, but he didn't receive any letter from Audi Italy (yet?), and very probably he will not take the car to dealer anyway (he's not obliged by law, since it's not a safety recall)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

my '18 RS friend (_TommyKnocker_ on this forum) has been advised by our Audi service to take the car for the 30E3 update... 🥶
now trying to clarify legal aspects of the matter...


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

I will not let Audi do this update...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

do that if you can..
as you know, in Germany you can't (otherwise no MOT, and you are not authorized to drive without it): in Italy, we are investigating how it works...


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Wonder if this will still work? Audi TT RS 8S Exhaust Valve Controller used by original Exhaust Button (active-sound.eu)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it works, as the ones from MTM and others, they bypass the exhaust valves control program that Audi stored in the ECU, problem is (apart the effort of buying external modules) that Audi is requiring an ECU re-flash (problem especially for those who tuned their engines; they have to upload the stock map, since Audi new map can't be installed on a modified map). 
In some country (swiss, germany, maybe Italy too), not accepting the new engine map means your car can't be driven on public roads anymore, legally speaking


----------

